
Sex doll maker creates replicas of dead partners to combat loneliness - Vaslo
https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/18/sex-doll-maker-creates-replicas-dead-partners-combat-loneliness-im-providing-comfort-9997632/
======
RmDen
So just like in Black Mirror's Be Right Back...
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2290780/?ref_=ttep_ep1](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2290780/?ref_=ttep_ep1)

Although it wasn't just for the sex.....

------
RandomNewGuy
Reminds me of Black Mirror's
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Right_Back](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Be_Right_Back)

------
Quequau
I am a widower and this is creepiest shit I've ever heard of.

------
jstewartmobile
And now they have three problems.

